# Question about Baffling an Aqueon QuiteFlow 10



## coet (Jun 26, 2011)

I read the Step-By-Step on how to baffle, and I know I'm going to have to do it to my Quiet flow 10. The undercurrent is so strong that my betta got stuck in a corner and was swimming with all of his might to go _no where._ Of course, I pulled him out and put him back in his rinky-dink temporary 0.5g.

I'm going to be dividing my 10g, and the way the hood is set up I have to have the filter on the left side, no if's, and's or but's about it. I'm worried that if I baffle the filter, then there won't be enough filtration throughout the rest of the tank, but rather all of the filtration will stay in that one section, and not go to the other 2 (I'm dividing it 3 ways).

I was also considering building a "compartment" of sorts to house the filter. Not entirely sure how I'm going to do it yet, but I wanted to do it to make sure no curious fins, or bettas, got sucked up into the tubing. Has anyone tried anything similar?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

If I may suggest, I like using aquarium sponge to baffle my filters, and not the bottle method. Its safer and IMO works a bunch better.

If you fish is having trouble and is being sucked up, plug up the intake valve. Just dont hit the impeller! I clogged mine up with a bunch of fake plants and a little bit of plastic wrap. It slows the output, of course, but wont suck him in. My fish lost his tail to it before D:

If at all possible, consider getting an extra divider and having it divided 4 ways, but the one with the filter JUST enough to house the filter. Ive seen people plant that side heavily and or house shrimp there.

OR

Perhaps consider buying plastic crafting mesh and "box in" the filter. To keep the mesh steady, use binder spines tucked hard under the lip of the tank, if there is one. If not, try using suction cups or even just a small dab of sealant at the very top. Where the two sections of just mesh meet, use something like fishing line (for strength) to tie the two together like the spine of a book. If you can, sealing the two together makes them softer and more stable


----------



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

I used the method on the forum for the exact same filter, and works great  I have it rubberbanded near the bottom part, putting the rubberband through the intake to get it, and haven't had an issue. 

The girls in my sorority like to swim through "the tunnel" periodically. 

The problem I think you are having is that the Quiet Flow 10 is actually meant for 20 gallons, so your filter is twice as powerful as you need it to be, which means it's probably over 4times as powerful as is good for bettas.


----------



## coet (Jun 26, 2011)

Pew; The sponge method sounds better. How would I go about that?

The box in the filter it what I was thinking about doing. That sounds like an awesome idea. I was going to make my own dividers any way, so I'll have the materials I need to do it.  I would do a 4-way divide, but I don't want to rob my boys of water they could have. 

No one is in the 10g now after I saw Errie having trouble with the filter. My API master kit will arrive tomorrow, and I have to go get light bulbs for my lid and the rest of the stuff I need to make dividers. After all that, I'm going to put my boys in. I wish fishless cycle was an option. I feel guilty about doing a fish-in cycle. 

Arowan; I saw the filter was rated for 20g, but PetSmart bundles with them with the Top Fin 10g with a hood tank. I like the Quiet Flow, so doing to work required to get it betta safe is okay with me. If the sponge method in combination with a filter compartment doesn't work I will definitely try to one on the forum.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Gyagh! This got buried in my subscriptions :C

Dont feel guilty about the fish-in cycle. So long as you keep up with changes, it will not harm them.

To sponge baffle, really, all youve gotta do is get some aquarium sponge (not regular sponge), or if you can find it- try a good quality tank scrubber. Then rubber band it to the outtake, so that some of the sponge is submerged into the water, diluting its power. 

You can also slightly dam up the intake to lessen the outflow that way, both together works well


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

With damming up the intake - I worry that it might cause the filters motor to overwork or possibly burn out?

Any problems with this or am I just imagining things... ?

TY


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Replace the entire blue plastic output thing with a sponge.
This upgrades the filter to an ACTUAL biological filtration and gets rid of the rushing flow at the same time.


----------

